# My Cabal online won't install



## neorock (Jun 2, 2012)

I downloaded a free to play online game... It will let me download it but won't install...... It tells me integrity check failure it does this with all of my games and i dont know why, can someone please help me


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello neorock.

So this error occurs with any game you try to install?


----------



## valinrace (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi neorock,

Did you try to download a new online game and install it?


----------

